# sub available for north new jersey area



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

im in the north new jersey area if any one needs help i have my own truck with plow let me know payupussmileyflag:salute:


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

PM sent just a few minutes ago.


----------

